
Ask HN: Any blockchain lawyers in the Bay Area? - HD134606c
I need to find a lawyer who understands blockchains due to a dispute. Anyway know an attorney who understands the technology?
======
jwilliams
Cooley LLP has a number of people dedicated to blockchain and digital
currency: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/marco-
santori-7ab37b28/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/marco-santori-7ab37b28/)

[https://www.cooley.com/news/coverage/2016/2016-11-03-acclaim...](https://www.cooley.com/news/coverage/2016/2016-11-03-acclaimed-
fintech-team-joins-cooley)

Never dealt with them, but a place to start.

------
fern12
He's not in the Bay area, but you might try this guy:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/provencounsel/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/provencounsel/)

I have not worked with him. Caveat emptor.

------
gt_
Aaaand it begins

